# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Service] Me0w's Signature Factory

## Me0w

[25 REP+ ONLY] -Haven't got enough rep? Either contribute or PM Shinyshoes for a signature.  :Smile: 

*SERVICE IS CURRENTLY CLOSED*
 
I will mainly do signatures. Of course I can get you a matching avatar if you need. Also, please no animation, that's really not my thing (animations are horrible imo anyway).

-: Template :-
Size | Pixels * Pixels. If you don't give me any size I'll use ~400*100.
Render or renders | Please make sure the renders are 'easy' to work with. IMPORTANT: If you have no specific render, at least let me know the theme! Like a game, WoW? Or some art piece, or nothing, just abstract.
Colors | Preferrably colors that match the render.
Text | What text do you want on the signature?
Text effects | What text color, size do you want? Big and flashy or small and discrete?
Border | What kind of border do you want? Simple, black, 1px and square, or maybe rounded corners and a white 2px border?

-: Samples :-








Time until your signature is done may differ. Please remember that I am only human. :wave:

-: Request list :-

1. kate

----------


## mafiaboy

I would need one

colors : black, white and grey
Text: make it say Mafiaboy somewhere, and WoWMafia also.
Border: rounded edges, do whatever you want with borders as long as theres rounded edges

Its up to you for the renders borders etc... I trust you will do a good job. Get creative :P

----------


## tripleblade3

Size | I guess 400*100
Render or renders | Anything, feel free to sue Your imagination  :Big Grin: 
Colors | Black and White mostly. But if you can add some other colors like orange or red in there that will still look good then by all means do it.
Text | I would like it to say "Tripleblade3" and then under that somewhere say "of MMOwned"
Text effects | Well, I have no idea what color will look best with the sig but i want the text to be in the lower left hand corner and to be medium size. (kind-of flashy  :Big Grin: )
Border | For the border i would like it to have rounded corners and for it to be black.

Again, i don't have any real preferences towards the renderings. I trust you will do a good job  :Big Grin:

----------


## Me0w

Here you go Mafiaboy, it turned out a bit so-so if you ask me, but I hope you like it!  :Smile: 

Will get on yours after breakfast, tripleblade3.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xcynic

Let's see your skillzzz xD

Size: 521x121
Text: Xcynic, MMOwned Contributor(You may put it anywhere on the signature)
Colors: For the background and text I want a frosty theme. Use ur imagination with the effects.
Render: Use anything tbh, Just something nice xD
Border: Your choise.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## kheel

Pimp me  :Big Grin: 

Size: 521x121
Text: Inxazity, Ascension
Colors Frosty/light blue... Cool effects u choose ^^
Render: Dont care - as long as its cool lol
Border: round edges  :Big Grin:

----------


## Me0w

Kheel: You need 10+ in rep.

Here are your stuff guys. I'd really appriciate if people gave me proper renders, it's hard to know what you want so...

tripleblade3, I did some searching for a render but gave up because I have no idea what exactly you wanted, so it ended with me just using a lot of abstract brushes.

*EDIT* Just saw that I have written "trible" instead of "triple". If you like the signature, I'll change it.
Same goes for you, Xcynic. But when you said frosty I thought of a frost mage, but I had no idea if that was what you wanted.


Also let me know if the text is too extreme.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gladiator

Size: 521x121
Text: Gladiator - Not a color/font that taks all the attention ^^
Colors: Black/Green (some sort of camouflage)
Render: Something from Call of Duty 4 - A character of it.
Border: Round edges

If you could make a matching avatar, It would be nice

Thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Me0w

Here ya go!

I forgot the avatar, I can fix it later if you want to.

----------


## Gladiator

That looks AMAZING! Thanks a lot  :Big Grin:  + rep ofc
Just take your time doing the avatar. (like when you're done with everything)

----------


## tripleblade3

Thanks Me0w i love the sig  :Big Grin:  The only thing that i would like changed if possible is the Name to "Tripleblade3"  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

+ Rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## Me0w

There Triple.

Avatar is nothing fancy but..

----------


## hams

Wow! Nice stuff! Wouldnt mind one myself  :Smile: 

Size = 400*100
Render = WoW related, something bloodelf like, (got a male blood elf mage)  :Smile: 
Colour = Red ^^
Text = Hams (any style you think looks good)
Border = You choose

If you can mate, THANKS and +rep (ofc)

And not to be cheeky, can you do an avatar to match?  :Smile:

----------


## Me0w

I'll get on it right now before I go to bed! It'll be done in ~15mins.

----------


## Shinyshoes

Hey meow, I don't need a sig right now. But I would like to ask a few questions. 

Did you follow a tut to do what you do? (if so could, could you post the link?)

And, you use model wow viewer images right?

I really would like expand my sig making, I've been researching alot of things, but that sort of style is pretty nice, and I'd like to work with more brushing. - Thanks, Shiny

----------


## Me0w

Here you go Hams. I'm afraid I got a bit wrong red color there, I blame that I'm tired. Just say if you want it changed in someway and I'll do it. ^^


Shinyshoes: I don't really follow a specific tutorial, been reading a lot of different and tried adding them together. I use a lot of smudge and sharpen, and also I use the clone tool with a splatter brush. And yes, I use modelviewer.

----------


## hams

Looks great mate, dont worry abot changing a thing  :Smile: 
+REP and thanks again!  :Smile: 
EDIT: will have to gve rep tommrrow, dont worry i will remember  :Smile:

----------


## Shinyshoes

> Shinyshoes: I don't really follow a specific tutorial, been reading a lot of different and tried adding them together. I use a lot of smudge and sharpen, and also I use the clone tool with a splatter brush. And yes, I use modelviewer.


Thanks that's all I wanted to know  :Big Grin: .

----------


## tripleblade3

w00t thanks Me0w  :Big Grin: 

+rep

EDIT: Damn, i've given out too much for the time being  :Frown:  I have to wait.

+rep when i can

----------


## Gladiator

> There Triple.
> 
> Avatar is nothing fancy but..


Good enough, thanks!

----------


## hams

Hey mate did you get my PM, if so, how is it going?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Syplex23

Size | hmm ya 400*100
Render or renders |well if you know an anime show called naruto ya just an evil sasuke would be fine
Colors | well a bit of blue and black would mix pretty well
Text | well i would like the name to be venomfangx kind of on an angle hanging from the top right corner
Text effects |none really just a scary text

thank you in advance

----------


## HolyBeast

Size |400*100.
Render or renders | tree of life Night Elf druid
Colors | just choose ones that match.
Text | Zomghealsftw in the top center, and in smaller text under it have it say, Healing Just Got Sexy
Text effects | just choose something that goes along with the theme nicely
Border | 1 pixel, black

I will rep you. I must say looking at your sigs, yours are among the best on these forums. Ty in advance

----------


## CrisP

Size | 400*100
Render or renders | ImageShack - Hosting :: bonsaioy3.jpg
 Colors |Something that matches the render.
 Text | CrisP
Text effects | I'd rather have something discrete.
Border | 1px black and square.

Would it be possible to also get a matching Avatar?  :Smile: 
(+rep for both individually of course)

----------


## Debt

Type: Both.
Nickname: Godlike
Other text: AYGAT member
Render: Fully Twink female ud rogue(Fishing hat, nat pagles boots, shadowfang with a thiefs blade offhand)
Color: I trust you
Style: Pop-out with graffiti style text

----------


## Me0w

Hi you all, I'm sorry that I've been slacking recently.

I made this one for you venomfang, but I made it in a rush so it's pretty simple. Hope you like it, otherwise please let me know. More signatures will be made asap.

Btw, are you VenomFangX on YouTube? =D

----------


## [Shon3m]

Size: 521x121
Text: (Mage)Shonem (Warrior)Sonem
Colors: Red Black Blue Mixed
Render: PvP BackGround With My Char Warrior Mage Level 70 Venful Gear on
Border: Round edges

----------


## Me0w

> Size: 521x121
> Text: (Mage)Shonem (Warrior)Sonem
> Colors: Red Black Blue Mixed
> Render: PvP BackGround With My Char Warrior Mage Level 70 Venful Gear on
> Border: Round edges


Wait, what? Do you want two signatures, or shall all this be in one?

----------


## EatUrBrains

Size | 400*100
 Render or renders | http://wow.gamona.de/images/news_gui...knights_01.jpg
  Colors |Baby blue
  Text | EaTuRBrains
 Text effects | flash.
 Border | 1px any color that you think would match

----------


## [Shon3m]

> Wait, what? Do you want two signatures, or shall all this be in one?


all in one if u can+Rep+Rep

----------


## Me0w

Okay, done some work now. Took a while, so I have to take a lil' break.

Hams: I just changed the color balance. Hope that is ok, otherwise let me know:


And for everyone else:





Phew. Took quite a while.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CrisP

Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## hams

Thanks! <3
V.nice, think you can od same to the avater? (sry to keep asking :')
+REP

----------


## Debt

Thanks a lot Me0w, +rep from your friendly neighborhood debt!

----------


## Shinyshoes

> Thanks a lot Me0w, +rep from your friendly neighborhood debt!


btw I made you a sig on your thread..but it got deleted cause you didnt mark it  :Frown:

----------


## Barlas the Death Knight

Size 400*100
Render or renders Some kind of Death knight (you choose, i dont know any good pics)
Colors Black and red
Text 'Barlas the Death Knight, MMOwned member' without the '.
Text effects Make them shady a bit.

thanks in advance.

----------


## Creepfold

Hmm tryed to make a request post, to bad people mostly ignore them so ill ask some good pro service  :Smile:  *winks* +2 rep if you make me proud!

Size | Pixels * Pixels. If you don't give me any size I'll use *~400*100.*
Render or renders | http://www.warhammeronline.com/engli...BlackOrc04.jpg
Theme : Orcs, War, Black, Metal, Blood!
Colors | Black, Explosions, Flying Bricks and realy powerfull smashes!
Text | Zerglord
Text effects | 3D and something else that fits the theme :Smile: 
Border | None

----------


## **Sweeny**

Size-400 100
Render-Some kind of NE warrior
Theme-Metal, blood (something sorta like hams sig that u made for him).
Colours-Lighting or glass flying everywhere (if possible)
text-l33tnoob
Text effects-I dunno anything i guess that suits the sig.
Border- No border.

This would be awesome if you could do. thanks in advance.

----------


## Me0w

Okay, I will be doing some signatures now. Have to complete the requests on the last page first. Due to the massive amount of requests I'm getting, I will now only do signatures for members with *reputation above 25*.

However, this is from now on. So don't worry, l33tnoob, I'll still do your signature.  :Wink:

----------


## Me0w

Done some requests on the last page:

----------


## hams

Ty mate! <3 can stop buggin you now  :Big Grin:

----------


## Me0w

Np.  :Smile: 

Done two more now:

----------


## [Shon3m]

zomg 
i love u 2x+Rep great work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Me0w

Thanks.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eski

This are amazing signatures.. Keep up the good work. 3x+Rep

[Eski]

----------


## Syplex23

> Hi you all, I'm sorry that I've been slacking recently.
> 
> I made this one for you venomfang, but I made it in a rush so it's pretty simple. Hope you like it, otherwise please let me know. More signatures will be made asap.
> 
> Btw, are you VenomFangX on YouTube? =D


srry ive been away for a bit but sorry to say this no my brother suggested this name to me and thought it was kool

and thanks for the sig +Rep

----------


## Volcano

Me0w, You got the really talent for being an photoshopper. those are totally godlike. +rep for being godlike!

----------


## Snailz

Size | 400 x 100
Theme | Wow / snail theme
Colors | Red / black / white
Text | White
Text effects | Flashing =)
Border | Curved Boreder on 2 Sides pl0x =)

Ty Me0w

----------


## Me0w

Thanks a lot, Etil and Volcano! Very kind of you =D

I'll do l33tnoob's and Snailz' soon.

Though Snailz, what do you mean with 'curved border on 2 sides'? And also, read the first page, I don't do animations.

----------


## Barlas the Death Knight

> Np. 
> 
> Done two more now:


 
OMG...i love that!!! THANKS!!!

+rep

----------


## Opirity1

np dont need anyh sig

----------


## Creepfold

Might be a bit to late to say this but thanks Me0w for the siggie, i got 2 great ones so i am just gonna use them both ^_^ +repped

----------


## snuffz

Size-400 100
Render- Troll mage
Theme-Metal, blood (something sorta like hams sig that u made for him).
Colours-Lighting or glass flying everywhere (if possible)
text- Snuffz
Text effects-I dunno anything i guess that suits the sig.
Border- No border.
thx

----------


## Me0w

> Size-400 100
> Render- Troll mage
> Theme-Metal, blood (something sorta like hams sig that u made for him).
> Colours-Lighting or glass flying everywhere (if possible)
> text- Snuffz
> Text effects-I dunno anything i guess that suits the sig.
> Border- No border.
> thx


25+ rep only, sorry man.

----------


## Snailz

I mean not edges that have strate edges so no pointy edges

----------


## Syplex23

awww dang 25+ rep i was gunna ask u for an avatar looks like i need 5 more rep

----------


## Me0w

Been slacking, done with l33tnoob's now at least.



Oh, and the flying glass was a bit hard to do. Hope you like it anyway.

Snailz: Can you get some kind of render for me? I'm having a hard time finding a WoWy snail. :P

----------


## **Sweeny**

> Been slacking, done with l33tnoob's now at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the flying glass was a bit hard to do. Hope you like it anyway.
> 
> Snailz: Can you get some kind of render for me? I'm having a hard time finding a WoWy snail. :P


 OMG! this pwns!!!!! thank you sooooo much dude. +Rep

----------


## Shinyshoes

> awww dang 25+ rep i was gunna ask u for an avatar looks like i need 5 more rep


I'm always looking for new work, I'll whip you up an avatar if you want.

----------


## Piersd

> I'm always looking for new work, I'll whip you up an avatar if you want.


pm him or make a service or something. don't post in other people's shops/services looking for work lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Volcano

> Been slacking, done with l33tnoob's now at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the flying glass was a bit hard to do. Hope you like it anyway.
> 
> Snailz: Can you get some kind of render for me? I'm having a hard time finding a WoWy snail. :P



I dont get it.. You say we need 25+ rep for a signature.. and l33tnoob only have 13rep? Please tell why.

----------


## Piersd

because if you look through the posts, he requested just before Me0w made the requirement of 25+ rep.

----------


## Volcano

Ok... <l33t filler>

----------


## Me0w

> pm him or make a service or something. don't post in other people's shops/services looking for work lol


As long as he don't steal the ones 25+ it's ok.

And yep, Volcano, Piersd is correct. The reason I have this 25+ limit is because I got a little too much work... So I decided that I had to cut down a bit on the requests, and then it's not more than fair to give the members with higher rep a priority, but maybe if I get time I can do some low-rep requests.

----------


## Shinyshoes

> pm him or make a service or something. don't post in other people's shops/services looking for work lol


It was a friendly gesture, I would never want to steal from Meows great service.  :Smile: . 

- Shiny

----------


## thms1489

I could use a sig, if you dont mind.

400 by 100 is fine

A WOW theme will be good

Darkish colors: Not all black and not pink but inbetween (if you can)

The text on it: i don't really care. If you know soething cool to put on there go for it.

Border:Rounded

If you could. Do you have to do everything? no just do what you can.

Gladly appreciate it

----------


## thms1489

NVM, just seen the 25+ rep thing, sry about that

----------


## Gorge

That's some quite awesome ones ya got there bro!

W500xH100

The theme should be like the very first one on the front page, with the priest.

I don't have any render :\ But something with undeath in it would rock!

The border would be round.

Thanks ALOT man : )

The text should say "Undeadish".

The colors in general should be greyish and white.

----------


## Me0w

(=

----------


## Gorge

Dude... hol... what the....

I can't describe in anyway how much I appreciate this, it's art!

Hm... Would you mind doing an avatar out of it too?

Anyway + repz x2!

----------


## Me0w

Thanks =D is this ok?



Your border was bugged btw, fixed it:

----------


## Gorge

Hell yeah! Dude! Thanks!

----------


## Slippers

So I am aware I am near, but not at 25 rep. But I've been wondering if I could have a signature, since every sig I've seen in this thread kicks serious ass!

So,

W450x100 is perfect.

 The theme should be a bit like mine, with the Naruu colors in the background.

 I currently don't have a render, but if possible a troll hunter (if you have one with the Rift-Stalker set, that would be awesome), if not, anything related to Naruu things that look like A'dal.

 Round border.

A text that says "Silvers" on it, and if possible try to fit in "Khadgar USA" on it.
 I'd like the colors to be a bit like mine, maybe a little darker blue.


Edit: I'm not sure if it's too late but I got an image for you.



And again, every sig you've made are simply amazing.

-Silvers-

----------


## ReidE96

Size | 500*150 ok with you?
Render or renders | Don't really care, just something shiny  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Colors | Again, just something that looks shiny  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Text | ReidE96
Text effects | If you can make it reasonably large and blend it into the image, that's great
Border | Slightly rounded, with some bevel/embossed white (maybe 2px?) (yeah, I have photoshop too  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Be great if you would do me one  :Smile:  I'm just trying to replace my eye-bleeding text one I currently have  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Me0w

> Size | 500*150 ok with you?
> Render or renders | Don't really care, just something shiny 
> Colors | Again, just something that looks shiny 
> Text | ReidE96
> Text effects | If you can make it reasonably large and blend it into the image, that's great
> Border | Slightly rounded, with some bevel/embossed white (maybe 2px?) (yeah, I have photoshop too )
> 
> Be great if you would do me one  I'm just trying to replace my eye-bleeding text one I currently have


Something shiny? Think you can explain a bit further? :P Like, do you want it to be some game stuff, or just somethimg abstract?

----------


## Zimm

You got a very interesting style Me0w.. I like it a lot!  :Smile:

----------


## Slippers

Will the image I supplied to you work, Me0w? :P

Just wondering!

-Silvers-

----------


## Tiru

Your sigs are amazing Me0w.. I'm trying to find something to get my way to 25 rep specifically for one >.>

----------


## Me0w

> Will the image I supplied to you work, Me0w? :P
> 
> Just wondering!
> 
> -Silvers-


I think it'll do, I'll fix your signature whenever I have time.

----------


## Tinky

I'm sorry begging for a signature but I really adore your work so I would like to ask for one myself. 

Size |  ~400*100. #Sounds good#

Render or renders | #I would like to have this beautiful dragon in my signature :-)# http://stinaedbom.se/drawings/img/dragon.jpg

Colors | #Dark colours, preferably blue and black.# 
Text | "Passion"
Text effects | #Something that is almost invisible, melting in the background. Pretty small#
Border | #A simple 1px white border.#


-TinkY

----------


## Me0w

ReodE96 and Snailz, you have to try and be more specific on your renders. Tinky, do you have any other render? That one has got bad quality. Silvers, here it is:

----------


## Slippers

Thats hawt, thanks!

----------


## cgrock

Hi, I would like to see what you've got...
Just do one with what you think looks best... 
Ty..
+Rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## Me0w

> Hi, I would like to see what you've got...
> Just do one with what you think looks best... 
> Ty..
> +Rep


First, I don't do these kinds of requests. Secondly, you'll need 25rep. Sorry.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ferag

Size | ~400*150
Render or renders | Warrior Tier 6
Colors | The same kind of Yellow/black/brown in T6, or something that matches (I'm terribly uncreative, thus having you make this for me)
Text | FeragText effects | Rough, like the Tier 6
Border | Round, black 

Thanks, a matching avatar would be awesome, but not necessary in the least.
Thanks again

-Ferag

----------


## Igzz

Size | 433x120
Render or renders | A WoW Dwarf hunter. 
Colors | Match the render
Text | Igzz 
Shootin' like a snipa'

Text effects | I want the text to be like in this sig, also to have it so that it goes off to the side


Border | 1px border. Whatever colour fits, probably white. Only on top and bottom like in the example.

Thanks, +2 rep when its done

----------


## ReidE96

Revised request form:

Size | 500*150 ok with you?
Render or renders | Something abstract with light reflection type shine
Colors | Whatever fits best with the render
Text | ReidE96
Text effects | If you can make it reasonably large and blend it into the image, that's great
Border | Slightly rounded, with some bevel/embossed white (maybe 2px?) (yeah, I have photoshop too )

----------


## Murlock.

Size | Any, just don't make it too small  :Big Grin: 
Render or renders | Anything to do with Arthas, The Lich King, Frostmourne, or Death Knights
 Colors | You choose, anything that works with the renders
 Text | Mysterio2004173 "The NEW Lich King"
 Text effects | You choose, anything that you think matches the render
 Border | Again, anything that matches the render!

Also, if you can.. Can you make me an avatar aswell?

----------


## Me0w

Done some work, will do more later.



Ferag, the border on your signature is a bit wrong. I'll fix it later. I never made an avatar. The reason is because I think that the one you have right now is pretty superb, and matching.

----------


## Kurtiz

Size; Your normal Sig Size
Render; None
Text; Kurtiz
Boarder; Round edges with a 2pix 
Colours; Dark colour preferable like black grey and a little white.

----------


## Me0w

Um yeah so I've been a bit slacky recently I guess, will try and do most of your requests tomorrow in school.  :Wink:

----------


## Tinky

Thanks ! I love it

----------


## Me0w

Glad you do.

MMOwned is down most of the time so I can't really read all the requests, but here is Igzz's at least:



Edit: That border is 2px but I hope that it is ok anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## Zoidberg

Size | 400*100. Pixels :P
Render or renders | *http://www.avengedsevenfold.com/site...bgr-footer.jpg*.
Colors | U decide  :Big Grin: 
Text | eXinuX - Avenged Sevenfold <3
Text effects | Big n' flashy!
Border | Like sample 1! (The undeadish one!)

----------


## snuffz

Size-400 100
Render- i dont care make it look good
Theme-Metal, blood (something sorta like hams sig that u made for him).
Colours-Lighting or glass flying everywhere (if possible)
text- Snuffz
Text effects-I dunno anything i guess that suits the sig.
Border- No border.
thx

----------


## Me0w

You guys've got awesome signatures already, why would you want new ones?  :Embarrassment: 

Anyway, as you see I have still got some requests on the last page so it'll take a while before I can deal with your requests.

----------


## Igzz

Nice one Me0w +2 rep  :Smile:

----------


## darkorin

removed.........

----------


## Zoidberg

> You guys've got awesome signatures already, why would you want new ones? 
> 
> Anyway, as you see I have still got some requests on the last page so it'll take a while before I can deal with your requests.


Theres only 1 simple answer for that question!

You're a L33T!

----------


## Bob_Magic

Looks to me like Exinux, is a sig leecher, he only just got the one he has now.

----------


## Me0w

> Looks to me like Exinux, is a sig leecher, he only just got the one he has now.


Yeh, I wont be doing any sig for him.

Exinux, do NOT request several signatures in different services. At least inform people if you do so. It's very rude to take up time from several people at the same time and then still only pick one signature.

If you want several signatures made for you, create a thread instead, just a tip for the future.

ReidE96:



Pretty simple... And I just snatched this background, dunno what you think.

----------


## Murlock.

> You guys've got awesome signatures already, why would you want new ones? 
> 
> Anyway, as you see I have still got some requests on the last page so it'll take a while before I can deal with your requests.


 Because I think I think your style is more advanced, also I like how your pieces are abstract-like.

----------


## Me0w

Was mainly talking about eXinuX's and snuff'z.  :Wink:

----------


## Murlock.

> Was mainly talking about eXinuX's and snuff'z.



oh ok (filler)

----------


## Shinyshoes

> Because I think I think your style is more advanced, also I like how your pieces are abstract-like.


Thanks alot mysterio.. I made your signature and avatar. If you wanted a certain style then you could've asked man. Also Meows signatures are not more "advanced" they are a different style. Please, this insulted me, if you wanted improvements you could have asked. I don't like to insult or flame, so if you use meows signature, thats perfectly fine, just next time inform me or something.

----------


## Puff

> Thanks alot mysterio.. I made your signature and avatar. If you wanted a certain style then you could've asked man. Also Meows signatures are not more "advanced" they are a different style. Please, this insulted me, if you wanted improvements you could have asked. I don't like to insult or flame, so if you use meows signature, thats perfectly fine, just next time inform me or something.


Sorry but lol, me0w produces far better sig's than you mate. No offense but her style and effectivness with composition, colours etc... just edges over you quite a bit.

Still though, your improving  :Big Grin:

----------


## ReidE96

Nice job Me0w  :Big Grin:  One little thing (my fault for not mentioning on the request >.>'), could you maybe make it blue instead of green? And looking at the border, if you could make that a bit bigger too (say, 10px with a 5 px bevel/emboss chisel hard). Border thing I'm thinking is something like this (only with rounded corners) - http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/8113/67804420ul0.png

(Go me and my photoshop ability that doesn't include sigs  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Me0w

Something like this?

----------


## Murlock.

> Thanks alot mysterio.. I made your signature and avatar. If you wanted a certain style then you could've asked man. Also Meows signatures are not more "advanced" they are a different style. Please, this insulted me, if you wanted improvements you could have asked. I don't like to insult or flame, so if you use meows signature, thats perfectly fine, just next time inform me or something.


Sorry, I didn't wanna bother you again.. And sorry if that insulted you.

----------


## samsta458

Hey Meow I've been seein you doing a whole bunch of AMAZING sig's lately. I think It's about time I need mine changed and I'd love it if you could make me a new one.  :Big Grin:  Hope its not too much trouble.


Template:

Size | 400 x 100
Render | Cloud Looking up. Same one in my current siggy. Here's a link to the render : Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Advent Children - Cloud
Colors | Blue-dark blue with some black. Same as render colors basically.
Text | Just my name. Samsta458
Text effects | I'd like the text to be big and flashy. Cool lookin like yours and 
Border | A rounded dark border would be nice. You decide on the size. 


I trust your amazing talent to make it look awesome  :Big Grin: . Thanks in advance.

----------


## ReidE96

Beautiful! Thanks Me0w, +Rep for you!

----------


## snuffz

what about me =(

----------


## Shinyshoes

> Sorry but lol, me0w produces far better sig's than you mate. No offense but her style and effectivness with composition, colours etc... just edges over you quite a bit.
> 
> Still though, your improving


Oh I never said mine were better. No no. I know for a fact she has more experience, and much better quality than that of my own  :Smile: . Don't worry mysterio, I'm not like "ZOMG I HATEZ YOU", i was just really sick yesterday, and was in a "flaming" mood. ugh sorry all for my ass like behavior  :Smile: .

----------


## Me0w

> what about me =(


I have a lot of requests mate, you'll have to wait for your turn.

Thanks for the rep ReidE96, though the signature is a little too high to fit. :P Nothing you can see that good though.

Edit: Btw I'm a he, not a she  :Wink:

----------


## ReidE96

Hehe, if I have no text in my sig then it does fit, but I wanted the little tag line there for a while. Eventually I'll remove it (the text I mean).

----------


## Me0w

I see.  :Big Grin: 

Done with yours, Mysterio.

It's quite similar to a previous LK sig I did but meh, this is the only picture I like, that other one is on each and every signature these days...

----------


## Waspp

Realy good work mate! Could you make me one of those? Would realy app.

Size | 500 150 ish
Render or renders | 
microscopy-uk.org.uk/micropolitan/insectportrait/portrait/wasp.jpg

Colors | emerald dream green and black
Text | Waspp
Text effects | Blending it into the picture would be nice. hitech type would be nice to.
Border | very small rounded with a thick black broder

----------


## Me0w

> Realy good work mate! Could you make me one of those? Would realy app.
> 
> Size | 500 150 ish
> Render or renders | 
> microscopy-uk.org.uk/micropolitan/insectportrait/portrait/wasp.jpg
> 
> Colors | emerald dream green and black
> Text | Waspp
> Text effects | Blending it into the picture would be nice. hitech type would be nice to.
> Border | very small rounded with a thick black broder


25 rep or more is needed, or I would be drowning in requests. Sorry.

----------


## Waspp

ahh k, But i will be bach!

----------


## Me0w

> ahh k, But i will be bach!


Oi, I've seen your requests in 3-4 threads now. It is considered very rude to take up the time in several services at the same time. If you want several alternatives for your signature, create a thread of your own, but never request a signature at the same time in several services.  :Wink:

----------


## Waspp

3-4??
in you're and in one who is ofline. didnt see he was ofline untill i've posted the post. and made a req 20 min ago ^^

----------


## Me0w

Well you've requested in my thread, in BrightChild's thread and you've made a thread of your own. You wont get a signature that fast mate. Even if you did you wouldn't even be able to use it on this forum. I'd say you contribute some first and then come back.  :Wink:

----------


## Waspp

That was my plan : > and BrightChild is offline so if you would wouldnt do the sig (like it is now) i would have a reserv

----------


## Murlock.

Omg! Thanks Me0W! I love it!! Very well worth the wait!

----------


## Me0w

Glad you liked it.  :Smile: 

Direhate's signature is next up (added a request list on the front page).

----------


## Scoops

Size: same as my current sig (or the size of your sig, whatever looks better)
Render: shiny with a T5 priest somewhere on it, maybe also a spirit of redemption.
Colors: Similar to Alkhara Majere's avatar.
Text: Scoops (maybe white? something that goes with the white/blue theme of the whole sig)
Text effects: I would like the text fairly simple (maybe some sort of cursive font)
Border: the same as your sig please!

Thats about it, Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## kate1

Size: little bigger then my current1.
Render:anime peoples on it, special naruto-characters
http://mascot.crystalxp.net/png/flas...asuke-2728.png
Colors: little dark and shiny at the same time, metal.
Text: Kate1, mini-EMU.
Text effects: like your text
Border: same as you.

hope you can^^

----------


## Me0w

*Direhate:*
I see your request pretty much matches the signature you have. Has someone else done it for you already, or are you just tired of it?

If you're just tired of it, I'm not sure you should let me make a new one tbh, because I don't think I could do a signature better than that one, it's really nice. You should ask Piersd in that case, he's much better on that type of signatures (the more abstract/grungy ones without renders).  :Wink:

----------


## kate1

I like the style at your sig! make it look like that! No, I like my sig, but I feel for a new one now.

----------


## Me0w

I was asking Direhate, not you. ^_^

2 new signatures done. I skipped Direhate until I get an answer from him.

----------


## Me0w

Okay, I have three questions to the three requests I have right now.

 1. Direhate: Same as already mentioned, you already have a signature that matches your request and I'm not even sure I can make a better one, so are you sure you're requesting?
2. Scoops: Hm, did you just get a new signature? Meaning, you don't request one from me any longer?
3. kate1: Your render link doesn't work.

----------


## Scoops

> Okay, I have three questions to the three requests I have right now.
> 
>  1. Direhate: Same as already mentioned, you already have a signature that matches your request and I'm not even sure I can make a better one, so are you sure you're requesting?
> 2. Scoops: Hm, did you just get a new signature? Meaning, you don't request one from me any longer?
> 3. kate1: Your render link doesn't work.




No thats been my sig for a while, I would still like a sig if thats ok with you.

----------


## Me0w

Mkay, sure.

----------


## Kurtiz

Yeah it's just an old sig, I have had for a while, and im looking for a change.  :Smile:  And your style is really awesome tbh.

----------


## Shinyshoes

10 rep til contributer meow, keep up the great work  :Big Grin: ! 

-shiny

----------


## Chenquie

Size: 521x121
Render: Link in wolfshape
Colors: Make it kinda dark, not to dark
Text: Neelz (under that) The big bad wolf
Border: Round edged and black

----------


## samsta458

haha meow I love you. Awesome job. I knew you'd do a great job +rep

----------


## Me0w

Glad you like it.  :Smile: 

Well Direhate, I did my best. These are not my kind of signatures hehe, I think Piersd can do a better one.  :Smile: 



Edit: Just noticed it's VERY similar to your current sig.  :Wink:  Oh well.

----------


## kate1

http://images.blogskins.com/skin_ima...ges/Sasuke.gif

there you go

----------


## Me0w

Sorry for the slack, I'll try to finish the last requests this weekend!

----------


## Ferag

Thanks, leet sig you made.

----------


## Scoops

> Sorry for the slack, I'll try to finish the last requests this weekend!


No problem, I appreciate that your taking time to make sigs in the first place, take your time, I'll check back on this thread everyday until then  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks again, looking forward to see how this will turn out!

Until then,

----------


## Me0w

Let me know if you like the gloss or not.  :Wink:

----------


## Heftydogg

Not that I'm an art critic or anything. And my opinion shouldnt matter to you anyways Meow, but idk... All of your sigs have that same look of some dirt flying in the air or some paint splattering against a wall with all those specs of color everywhere. Looks cool in some where it's supposed to be crazy and hectic. But in others you can't even hardly tell what it's supposed to be. Like between Ferag and Scoop's... you can hardly make out what it is. Ferag's you can just tell that it's a warrior helm, and i still don't know what scoop's is. Maybe an undead priest with the blue netherweave hood?

idk, just been interested in this area of the forums past few days, and looking at all the different sig shops and services, yours is obviously unique, but only from the other designer's. within this thread, nearly all the sigs look alike, like you're handing everyone one slice off the same apple--one of their shoulders being blown apart in the render.

Also sometimes you don't even get the requests right, especially in Tinky's case where the colors were wrong and the text wasn't even included at all.

just my twocents

----------


## CarlosJ

> Also sometimes you don't even get the requests right, especially in Tinky's case where the colors were wrong and the text wasn't even included at all.
> 
> just my twocents


might not be for me to say as its not my thread but i think the reason that this sometimes happens is because at the end of the day its the artist making the sig's choice, tinky had asked for dark colours; blue and blacks. her sig was dark with black, sometimes an artist cant have everything requested in the sig/just doesn't look right after trying. and also that particular sig did have the text as requested on it. a service is voluntary, an artist doesn't have to complete your request/do it exactly how you request it because at the end of the day its their art and they'll produce it how they think looks best but still trying to fit the brief as best as possible

----------


## Scoops

> Let me know if you like the gloss or not.



Amazing, you truly outdid yourself, tyvm +Rep

----------


## Scoops

> Not that I'm an art critic or anything. And my opinion shouldnt matter to you anyways Meow, but idk... All of your sigs have that same look of some dirt flying in the air or some paint splattering against a wall with all those specs of color everywhere. Looks cool in some where it's supposed to be crazy and hectic. But in others you can't even hardly tell what it's supposed to be. Like between Ferag and Scoop's... you can hardly make out what it is. Ferag's you can just tell that it's a warrior helm, and i still don't know what scoop's is. Maybe an undead priest with the blue netherweave hood?
> 
> idk, just been interested in this area of the forums past few days, and looking at all the different sig shops and services, yours is obviously unique, but only from the other designer's. within this thread, nearly all the sigs look alike, like you're handing everyone one slice off the same apple--one of their shoulders being blown apart in the render.
> 
> Also sometimes you don't even get the requests right, especially in Tinky's case where the colors were wrong and the text wasn't even included at all.
> 
> just my twocents



You can clearly see that it's priest T5, and I asked for something similar to me0w's sig anyways. 

You may have a point, but not in my case...

----------


## Heftydogg

> might not be for me to say as its not my thread but i think the reason that this sometimes happens is because at the end of the day its the artist making the sig's choice, tinky had asked for dark colours; blue and blacks. her sig was dark with black, sometimes an artist cant have everything requested in the sig/just doesn't look right after trying. and also that particular sig did have the text as requested on it. a service is voluntary, an artist doesn't have to complete your request/do it exactly how you request it because at the end of the day its their art and they'll produce it how they think looks best but still trying to fit the brief as best as possible


Nice, i do see the text now.

And I see your point, and that's a noble artistic view. For like a painter that does his own work and then sells it off. But for a sig service where you have people fill out the specifications of their request--trying to match it is kind of the point. But aye, I know how it is. The end product isn't going to be the same as what the requester sought when they envisioned it in their minds.

----------


## Me0w

I added more blue to Tinky's signature and it didn't look good. After all, it's more important that the signature looks good than that it 100% follows the requirements. As you can see of Tinky's response, he still loved it.

Also, in the request it was "dark colors, PREFERABLY black and blue".

However one thing that I will agree with is that my signatures do look a lot like eachother. Trust me when I say, that I am working my ass off to all the time try to imply new styles. However, skill takes training, and if I started to hand out my practises as sigs I don't think people will be that pleased because some of them look like crap.

It's all down to the person who's asking for the signatures. All of my 'customers' so far have been very pleased so I can't really see why you're whining.  :Wink:

----------


## hin0l

imo your sigs are awesome me0w keep up the great work... ur signatures might look a lot like eachother but who cares? thats your style so thats why they are so similar. they still look awesome  :Big Grin:  +rep for bein awesome

----------


## Shinyshoes

*Grats on Contributer Me0w!* 

-shiny

----------


## Me0w

Haha, thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## Scoops

woot! grats, glad to have taken part in helping a deserving member get contributor.

----------


## Spurven

Any chance of getting one of your awesome sigs with just 20 +Rep? :P

----------


## Shinyshoes

> Any chance of getting one of your awesome sigs with just 20 +Rep? :P


You got your current signature from Piersd like...what a week or two ago?
Don't post in multiple services.

edit: 

Yep I found your request to be exactly one week ago. nice. If you wanted a signature from meow in the first place, you should have gotten the rep to do so, before asking for any signature.

----------


## Me0w

> Any chance of getting one of your awesome sigs with just 20 +Rep? :P


If I wouldn't have any request maybe, but that's not the case.

Also as stated by Shiny you just got a good-looking signature just a week ago, why change already?

----------


## Syplex23

meow has a point.........(iv'e been away for a bit been at my uncles house for the weekend and yea ill be away for the next 2 days or so:wave:for now)

----------


## cleophator

Size: 400x120
Text: Electroharmonix
Colors dark gray (a samurai as baground if posible  :Stick Out Tongue: ) ... Cool effects u choose :yuck:
Render: Dont care - as long as its cool lol
Border: You choose

----------


## Me0w

> Size: 400x120
> Text: Electroharmonix
> Colors dark gray (a samurai as baground if posible ) ... Cool effects u choose :yuck:
> Render: Dont care - as long as its cool lol
> Border: You choose


You know, I find it quite rude that you don't even completely read the first post before you request something. Read it again.

----------


## Reflection

Great signatures you got there Me0w. Keep the great work up!

----------


## Me0w

kate1 do you think you could get another render? That one is really tricky.  :Frown: 

Neelz:

Also, the service will be closed for a little while now. I want to take a break, inhale, maybe learn some new styles.

----------


## kate1

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y26...ke2520ever.jpg

or....

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y26...rat_Sasuke.jpg

----------


## Syplex23

> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y26...ke2520ever.jpg
> 
> or....
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y26...rat_Sasuke.jpg



hehe im a Sasuke fan as well and i like the first pic

----------


## kate1

yes! sasuke is cool, im a narutard^^

----------


## zivid

I gota know how you did all this, i suck with photoshop! can you make like a guide, or even simply a video of you making a sig so i can get some ideas?

----------


## Leightox

hey dude could u send me some download place were i can get all your text on your sigs the text is wiked i mostly want the text on the tree from wow sig

----------


## CodeDemon

It says service is closed why not just pm him instead of bring back old threads...

----------

